# help needed



## the count (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey im new here, and i was wondering if any of you had any or knew of any good tutorials/blue prints for an fcg. ive seen dr.kreepys on youtbe but i need something i can reread and look at while im working on the prop. ive been a member of halloweenforum but heard the bloodshed brothers talk about this forum in one of their vlogs so here i am. any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!
What sort of motor do you want to use?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey count, welcome to the forum! Here's a PDF of the original FCG instructions from Doug Ferguson, the inventor of the FCG.
http://www.omarshauntedtrail.com/Pr...Ghost/Flying Crank Ghost-Phantasmechanics.pdf
You may want to take a look at this design:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/105274-building-flying-lever-ghost.html
There's a lot of sites out there with more info on building an FCG. SpookyBlue has a good tutorial and here's a list from Haunters Hangout:
http://www.hauntershangout.com/props/showcat.asp?CatID=21&cat=Flying+Crank+Ghosts
Have fun!


----------



## the count (Jul 16, 2011)

thank you both for your help. the websites where a huge help. sorry i didnt reply until now live has been CRAZY


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

I came up with a pretty simple design for a fcg using one of those christmas deer motors... If your on a tight budget might wanna check it out: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26527&highlight=deer+motor+fcg


----------

